# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Jean Paul Charles Jazz Mandolin

## Jim Garber

I was recently befriended on myspace by J.P. Charles. He has been mentioned on this board as a luthier but I did not realize that he is an accomplished jazz mandolinist as well. You can hear the first part of his posting on YoutTube. Nice stuff and it swings. 

Check out the other clips as well.

BTW he is French but lives in Brazil.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

I've got one of his earliest 4-strings. Interesting critter, a flat-top with an arched back. Great tone and built-in pickup:



Interestingly, he was already immersed playing hot jazz mandolin over 25 years ago. More here: JP. Charles

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Just ran across this youtube and almost started my own thread but knew something this cool had to be posted, I was right! Wonderful music! Is it available for purchase anywhere??

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Unfortunately Ken, Jean Paul does not sell the CDs any more. He would like to post the audio files if someone in Brazil would like to assist him in setting up a MySpace page, or some other kind of online audio download. These two CDs are really very good and ought to be availble for public consumption.

----------


## Tripp Johnson

That is nice mandolin playing. I really like the look of that mandolin as well. Cool design.

----------


## mandolooter

yes very nice tune!

----------


## Philippe Bony

A friend sent me an old (!) live recording of Jean-Paul, with a french guitarist and... Béla Fleck and Mark Schatz. Not so good sound, but great music.

----------


## Hector

> I was recently befriended on myspace by J.P. Charles. He has been mentioned on this board as a luthier but I did not realize that he is an accomplished jazz mandolinist as well. You can hear the first part of his posting on YoutTube. Nice stuff and it swings. 
> 
> Check out the other clips as well.
> 
> BTW he is French but lives in Brazil.


I have found this old post. I think they are two different musicians whose name is Jean Paul Charles. One was playing in Paris with Bela Fleck in 1981.





The second one, the luthier is an accomplished musician as well, but is much younger.

----------


## Jim Garber

> I have found this old post. I think they are two different musicians whose name is Jean Paul Charles. One was playing in Paris with Bela Fleck in 1981.
> 
> The second one, the luthier is an accomplished musician as well, but is much younger.


Why do you think it is two separate musicians. Granted it is not all that uncommon a name... 

On his home page he says:




> Here you will find the product line of the french musician and luthier Jean Paul Charles, living in Salvador Bahia (Brazil) since 1995. The Jean Paul's core competence is in manufacturing acoustic and electric mandolins, mostly made of tropical solid woods. He has gained this experience by repairing stringed instruments during 15 years and by playing mandolin during 30 years. He also graduated from the ENSAAMA, Applied Arts and Art Profissions school (Paris 1977).


It could have been the same player. He was around in 1981 (see above).

----------


## Pietrobono

> On his home page he says:
> 
> 
> 
> It could have been the same player.


It IS the same musician, just ask him !!! now he is mandolin maker, but he still plays brasilian music  on mandolin (bandolim) !!!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Indeed. They are one and the same. Fell in love with a woman and the country, and has been living in Brazil ever since.

----------

